# Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London? 30th June



## ghostsword (7 Jun 2011)

Hi, I visit often ADC (http://aquaticdesign.co.uk/contact-shop.html) in central london, and buy most of my plants from there.

They stock ADA, optiwhite tanks and the shop is spread out over two floors. 

I was talking to the guy in charge of ordering the plants from Tropica, and he would be able to close down the shop for us on a evening, get pizza, beers and we could spend the evening talking about plants and maybe even scape a tank or two.

They got a shrimp rack, over 50 tanks with fish, and a large tank for plants. If we do the meet on a Thursday evening or Friday, we will be able to get fresh plants from Tropica, as they get delivered on thursdays.

They also have a large selection of salt water fish and corals, if someone is into that. 

Would anyone here be interested?

Thanks,


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

good idea luis, id be all over that!

great shop great plants and some of the display tanks are beauts.

hope this turns into a big meet


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Cool, let's see when it could be done, in two weeks would be fab. 

I saw some of their optiwhite tanks, amazing silicone work, very good. Obviously not ADA, but good nonetheless.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

yeah really great shop.

they had an amazing moss tank downstairs bottoms corner, under halide, with a jungle coming out of the hob. went back a few weeks later and the whole lot was algaefied and melted...even though it had been up and running for a long time.

cracking little shop, well worth a meet.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Sounds good. Count me in


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Cool, so we have three . . . 

The LFKC should get more people to the list for sure, most of us in London shop there.


----------



## Radik (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

I can go as well, been there 2 weeks ago to get some shrimps I would get some Amano's again. Would be nice to meet some of you.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Ok, so we got 4... 

Radik
ghostsword
a1matt
nayr88

I was thinking to go on thursday the 30th of June. 

Let me know so that I can talk to Greg and get the shop closed for us, or an area setup for all of us. 

I am taking my flashes and camera, and will take pictures of the amazing fish they got.


----------



## Radik (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Ye,s why not it is after paycheck. I think they have closed room on ground floor where few people can fit in and walls are decorated with huge fish tanks but there is sign no entry


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

yeah ive seen that room, i think its for consultations on display tanks and tanks and care for clients.

dont have to spend a ton mate even having some pizza checking out the tanks and meeting would be cool, plus they may have some wisdom for us


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

The room will be available.  

What will be good is that they do have some display tanks now, lots of fish to check out and will be good to talk a bit. 

They do have magazines, stock ADA stuff, and are talking about setting up full ADA tank. 

They also got shrimp, some rocks, wood and the weirdest rice fish I have seen.. 

Will be a good night out.


----------



## vauxhallmark (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

I'd be on for that!

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Count me in, one of my favourite shops, been visiting it quite often since I got the gumi up and running, all plants are from ADC.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

*Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Great, so we got already a good amour of people. Will call Greg today and confirm the booking. 

Fantastic!


.


----------



## mjbarnard (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

ADC is a few minutes walk from where I work, and I have bought a ton of stuff from there. Greg recently supplied with me with 50 pre-quarantined rummy nose tetra to go with my discus, and looked surprised when I told him how much I think I have now spent there!

It's not  only well stocked and has a wide variety, but it also has a slightly "eccentric" (in a positive way) atmosphere.

Would like to join the trip.

Matthew


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

One of my favourite places and Greg's a very sound guy. Has done me a lot of favours over the last couple of years. I'll see if I can get a pass from the better half.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Went to the shop yesterday to drop a bag of Bacopa that I had growing emersed on the garden. 

So the evening is booked, the 30th of June.

Greg asked me if there are any sort of fish that you are looking for, let me know so that he can get it in stock. I am looking for Zebra Ottos, so asked for 10. 

Also, he has three eheim nanos, the new ones, really nice looking, he would like to have them scaped by the members and have them on display. 

Apparently TGM is also aware of the meet, and they would like to use some of the pics. 

Will be fun, so bring your cameras. We would start at 1900, if this is ok for all. 

Also, there may be goodies for the people, he is asking suppliers for packs. 

Only question he had was that if he could print some of the flyers that UKAPS has and placed them on the shop, so if the moderators or admin's can confirm it would be appreciated. They have a large amount of plant buyers but the people are not aware of where to get information.


----------



## Tom (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Those Eheim Nanos look nice. I was going through the trade catalogue a couple of months ago and saw them


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

They are really nice looking, and the light is great, very minimalistic. The filter I am not sure, will test it next week when at ADC. 

Maybe we can do a mini review of the tank. 

I am also thinking about asking Greg for some manten stone, he can get it from TGM I believe.


----------



## Radik (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

I PM'd you about some unusual oto's I've seen on Rare aquatics import list. I hope they are not wallet braking. 
I would like to get one didiplis diandra tropica plant and some amanos so hope he got some. I am pretty stuffed with plants for now.

Looking forward to meet already.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Amanos he has lots.. at £2 each, and he has really nice sakuras. Plants he usually get's them on Thursday, from Tropica, so it is a good day to visit. 

If I get my tank from Eddis, then I will buy some shrimp, otherwise just the zebra ottos.


----------



## mlgt (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Sounds interesting. I will come along


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. I will come along



You would be mad not to..  

They have some amazing salt water tanks, and that I am looking for, as I would like to know more about salt water tanks.


----------



## hotweldfire (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

How late you guys reckon you're going to be there? Would really love to come but have something else on that night. Could make it for around 9:30 probably. Too late?


----------



## hotweldfire (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> I PM'd you about some unusual oto's I've seen on Rare aquatics import list. I hope they are not wallet braking.
> I would like to get one didiplis diandra tropica plant and some amanos so hope he got some. I am pretty stuffed with plants for now.
> 
> Looking forward to meet already.



The didiplis diandra they do have, I bought some from there last week. I remember some one on LFKC saying they got their black otos there so if they're still able to get those that would be cool. _Hisonotus aky_ would be even cooler but not seen anyone doing those.

BTW Luis, how much are 10 zebras costing you or should I not ask


----------



## Eboeagles (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Just seen this! I'm in. Been going there nearly every week since Luis told me about it much to the mrs' dismay!! I doubt my new nano will be ready for fish though


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Radik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got my black ottos there, great fish.  

The zebra ottos I do not know yet, but irrespective of the price I will buy them, got a budget of £100 for them.  From other shops, they should cost close to £10 each, and I just need 5 or 6.


----------



## hotweldfire (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

At ten quid I'd be tempted myself. Mine cost double that from LW.

Anyway, hope to see you guys there after 9. Hopefully there will still be some beer left


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

I am in also.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Save some amanos for me


----------



## mlgt (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

me too


----------



## Stickleback (17 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

I am up for coming too if i can make it.

R


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Count me in   Be great to meet up with some new faces.

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (17 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Great, so we are talking about:
Luis (ghostsword)
a1matt
mlgt
piece of fish (eddie)
hotweldfire
tony swinney
radik
LondonDragon (Paulo)

Did I miss someone? Just add your name to the list.


----------



## Stickleback (17 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Great, so we are talking about:
> Luis (ghostsword)
> a1matt
> mlgt
> ...




Added to list


----------



## worwood (18 Jun 2011)

*Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Great, so we are talking about:
> Luis (ghostsword)
> a1matt
> mlgt
> ...



I'd like to come along if still possible - would it be ok to bring my boyfriend along?


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jun 2011)

*Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

You can bring boyfriend, girlfriend, husband, wife, dog, turtle, bumble bee, etc! 

The more the merrier!

Add you name to the list  . 


.


----------



## Eboeagles (19 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

MIssed me - added!

Luis (ghostsword)
a1matt
mlgt
piece of fish (eddie)
hotweldfire
tony swinney
radik
LondonDragon (Paulo)
Stickleback
Worwood 
Eboeagles (Phil)


----------



## mjbarnard (19 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

MIssed me also from page 2 - added!

Luis (ghostsword)
a1matt
mlgt
piece of fish (eddie)
hotweldfire
tony swinney
radik
LondonDragon (Paulo)
Stickleback
Worwood 
Eboeagles
mjbarnard


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jun 2011)

*Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Fantastic group! 


.


----------



## nayr88 (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

MIssed me from page 1 

Luis (ghostsword)
a1matt
mlgt
piece of fish (eddie)
hotweldfire
tony swinney
radik
LondonDragon (Paulo)
Stickleback
Worwood 
Eboeagles
mjbarnard
nayr88


----------



## mlgt (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Slowly filling up 
Looking forward to this.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Pardon my ignorance, but what's the date for the meet?  I'm off work this week so may be able to attend.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*

Hi George
I think they where talking around about Thursday the 30th June.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Went to the shop yesterday to drop a bag of Bacopa that I had growing emersed on the garden.
> 
> So the evening is booked, the 30th of June.
> 
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Would you fancy a evening at ADC in London?*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but what's the date for the meet?  I'm off work this week so may be able to attend.



Do pop in, it would be an honour to have you at the meet.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Jun 2011)

Quite a company already hehe. How much time do we have? 2-3 hours will fly like 15 min.


----------



## ghostsword (21 Jun 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Quite a company already hehe. How much time do we have? 2-3 hours will fly like 15 min.



There is also a pub in front of the shop, and it is right in the middle of central london.  London never sleeps. Pitty there isn't a 24/7 pet shop in London.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Jun 2011)

I found the pub a bit too noisy last time. Hard to hear each other.


----------



## cheebs (23 Jun 2011)

Hi All,

I know I am very new here, but if no-one minds I would love to come next week.

I popped into ADC last Friday evening on my way home, and I think I must have spoken to Greg (guessing). He mentioned to me about coming the event next Thursday when I bought some TPN+ and Easycarbo. I had joined here a couple of days previously and had already seen the thread however 

If you guys feel that I am too new to attend, I completely understand, but to would be great to come and meet you guys and chat.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jun 2011)

How can you be too new to attend? Are you mad!  

Come in, add your name to the list!


----------



## cheebs (23 Jun 2011)

LOL!  Well... I have been called mad before, but those people were clinically insane, so it doesn't really count  

Cheers mate 

List amended:

Luis (ghostsword)
a1matt
mlgt
piece of fish (eddie)
hotweldfire
tony swinney
radik
LondonDragon (Paulo)
Stickleback
Worwood
Eboeagles
mjbarnard
nayr88 
Cheebs (Chris)


----------



## mlgt (27 Jun 2011)

Whats the update on this? What time we meeting etc. Any breakdown on the night etc?


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jun 2011)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Whats the update on this? What time we meeting etc. Any breakdown on the night etc?



We meeting at the shop at 1930, we will chat, look at tanks, scape maybe a tank or two and hat some more.

Very similar to what LFKC organizes. 

I'll be buying some amanos and zebra ottos, that may be the only difference.

Will also take some plants to give away, mostly floaters and emersed bacopas.

Sounds like a plan?


.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2011)

19:30 that means I better go home and then head there later on, was thinking about going straight from work but then I would be two hours too early!! lol


----------



## hotweldfire (27 Jun 2011)

Yeah, same here. Might go and lurk in a nearby pub if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## cheebs (27 Jun 2011)

I'll be lurking somewhere... definitely not worth going home for me. 

I work just the other side of Bond Street tube station FWIW, but can meet anyone anywhere...


----------



## hotweldfire (27 Jun 2011)

Cool. What's the nearest pub to ADC with some decent ales?


----------



## mjbarnard (27 Jun 2011)

Do we need to bring any contribution towards refreshments etc?


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jun 2011)

Cool, so let's forward this to 1730, go to the pub then back to the shop. There is a pub right opposite the shop! 


.


----------



## hotweldfire (27 Jun 2011)

I was planning to grab some beers from John Lewis food hall (only the finest for you lot  ).

What's the pub called? Should be there around 6.


----------



## gregadc (28 Jun 2011)

Hi Guys!
I think is my first post here so Hi to everyone!    
I'm really glad that you're looking forward to attend the meeting, so do I : )
Thanks to Luis for helping to put all of you together -people crazy about plants at one time and in one place!  
Something what I've always wanted to do in London.
I will close the shop around 8 and then we kicking off!
I've got few ideas for the evening will see how things will unfold...
I've got a feeling  that I might be able to find even a few spare beers in the fridge available for everyone too...   

Looking forward to see you all,get to know you names, talk to you without every day's busyness and make few good friendships.
See you Thursday.

Greg-Aquatic Design Centre


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2011)

Welcome aboard Greg, nice to see you here on UKAPS  looking forward to Thursday


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Jun 2011)

Welcome Greg - I'm looking forward to meeting you and everyone else on Thursday too - whats the name of the pub ?

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jun 2011)

Welcome Greg. 

See you on Thursday! 


.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jun 2011)

Welcome greg 

so excited about this!!

any1 got any swaps?? ill have a japan string moss trim


----------



## a1Matt (29 Jun 2011)

I'm still up for this, will be going straight to ADC for 7 (but may be a little later, say 7:30 or so).
Will be nice to catch up with some familiar  faces, and meet some new ones too


----------



## Eboeagles (29 Jun 2011)

Hello Greg!

So I guess I'll be there around 7 - 7.30 too - is there a secret knock to get into the shop? Ha Ha


----------



## worwood (29 Jun 2011)

I think we'll be grabbing some food after work then wandering down about 7 - are people likely to be in the pub still as Greg said he would close the shop at 8?

Also...can someone wear a funny hat or something so I can find you since I have no idea what you lot look like?


----------



## Eboeagles (29 Jun 2011)

Ha Ha - I'm hoping you all have fish utility belts or something similar so your all easy to spot!


----------



## cheebs (29 Jun 2011)

Hi Greg   It will be good to meet you properly this time. We spoke about this meet one friday evening a couple of weeks back when I was buying TPN+ and Easycarbo.

LOL. I do a perfectly good job of looking stupid without any modifications 

The pub opposite is called "The Horse & Groom" Google maps Link

I guess I'll get there about 6:15 ish after scoffing some Maccy Dees or some other crap and strolling up there.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Jun 2011)

You'll see me a mile away... red trainers  haha!


----------



## mlgt (30 Jun 2011)

Greg Im after around 5 amano shrimp. Hope you will have some left over 

See you all around 7.30 tonight. 

Rik


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2011)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Greg Im after around 5 amano shrimp. Hope you will have some left over
> 
> See you all around 7.30 tonight.
> 
> Rik




Oi.. no reserving..  First some first served.. unless it is for the zebra ottos.. I want to reserve 5.. LOL..


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2011)

The Amano shrimp and Zebra Ottos are mine  oh yeah some male Forkatus and Gertude also and maybe some pigmy corries and yeah some snails too! lol a bottle of TPN+ and EasyCarbo... don't think I forgot anything.


----------



## cheebs (30 Jun 2011)

LOL! I hope he has a lot of Amano shrimp stock :O I want some of those too!  Need to see these Ottos, they sound interesting. I am after some dwarf neon rainbows also. Greg's gonna be busy!

I will bow out of the Amanos if there isn't enough tonight though. I can always go back later. With ADC only being 10 mins walk from my office, its pretty easy to go anytime.

Looking forward to meeting you lot later  I'll be the one standing in silence attempting to take in information lol...

 Chris


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Jun 2011)

I'll be the one in a grey suit, white shirt, no tie, no hair. Looking shifty, anxious and sleep deprived. Clinging on to a pint of something brown.


----------



## Eboeagles (30 Jun 2011)

HA HA this is going to be hilarious - I'll be the one looking really hungover, with a cold sweat and looking very scared!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2011)

I am going to grab a bit to eat with the missus that works nearby and then I will walk to ADC or the pub! depending on time  catch you guys later!


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2011)

Got to the shop now! Where are all? Let me go get my amanos!!! 


.


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Jun 2011)

In the pub across the road 

Sitting at the bar with a diminishing pint, checked shirt & iPhone lol


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Jun 2011)

Got pulled into a meeting at 5 that just finished. No posh john Lewis beers now. Have to be wifebeater from the local cornershop. Be half an hour.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Jun 2011)

Am I in a weird "Great Portland St Tardis" or is the forum clock an hour out !?! Or am I an hour out !?! Paulo ???


----------



## Eboeagles (30 Jun 2011)

So what do people look like? Am about to walk in again!!


----------



## mlgt (30 Jun 2011)

Running late. Hope to arrive after 8.15pm. Let me in


----------



## ghostsword (30 Jun 2011)

Erm, were are you lot? 


.


----------



## nayr88 (30 Jun 2011)

Ill be there for 9. Is there a secrete knock? Haha


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Jun 2011)

Great to see everyone there tonight - faces I hadn't seen for a while, new faces to folks I've know on the forum for a while, and new members of the forum too 

ADC did a great job of hosting, with beers, crisps, and some nice discounts and freebies too.  Sorry I couldn't stay to finish my scape, but I had to catch the train - I'm quite sure Radik did a great job with it, and look forward to seeing all the pics from the night.

Thanks for organising it all Luis, and for hosting it Greg - I look forward to the next one.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Jun 2011)

Good night. Very nice to meet you all. Learnt a lot. Hope Greg organises another one as planned.


----------



## Eboeagles (1 Jul 2011)

Great night thanks to all for the advice & especially Greg & Luis for organising!


----------



## cheebs (1 Jul 2011)

Thanks to everyone involved, what a great evening. It was fantastic meeting everyone.

Just got in, rainbows and shrimp are acclimatising now, as well as the 2 lace plants, hehe. Its gonna be a late night LOL 

Thanks all. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jul 2011)

Thanks a lot for coming to the meet, it was a packed shop. The scapes done on the night were very good, and meeting the people was amazing. There were even some goody bags.. 

Will post some pictures later, just got home now and I am knackered.  

A big thanks to Greg for being such a perfect host!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2011)

What a turnout, well done Luis for organizing the event and also to Greg for hosting it, looking forward to some photos too (forgot to take my camera).

Great to put some faces to nicks, good meet and hope its done again soon.


----------



## Radik (1 Jul 2011)

Joining ranks to thank Greg and others for nice evening indeed


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jul 2011)

Some photos.. more on my flickr page:


ADC meet 30 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 30 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 30 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 30 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 30 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 30 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 29 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 29 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 29 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 29 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 29 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC meet 29 June 2011 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

More photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghostsword ... 965509317/


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Jul 2011)

Thanks a lot for a good time. Enjoyed that one a lot. Pity there was not enough time to talk to everybody.
Thanks Luis and Greg.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jul 2011)

We could do one of these a month, try new things. For example, ADC had the new eheim filters, the compact ones, for nanos.. I would like to have tried one on a nano.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=2857





They are a bit ugly, to be honest, but they would be useful on a large wabi kusa. 

Also, they had a lot of TMC lights, I need to go back and see how they work, as I would like to replace my arcadia pendant with the TMC tiles. Now I got a place to go to.

A funny thing, just to give an idea how life is. 

A couple of months ago Ryan was upset that some shops were selling the ADA books, not sure if some of you remember it. Yesterday ADC was giving the ADA catalogues to people, there were still lots left at 2300. Ryan took one, very happy with it. He also bought some moss. 

On the train he took the book from the bag to have another look at it. It was wet. 

So destiny has it that Ryan is not meant to have an ADA book..  

Go back to the shop dude, I am sure that Greg will give you another.


----------



## nayr88 (1 Jul 2011)

brilliant night, was actually the b*****!!! haha

yeah as luis says i was extatic when i was handing 'the book of ada' *finally*  
was on the train having a good chat, pulled the book out and the bottom 2inches was soaked!  ahhh well still an amazing book.

i fink i used about 1/8 of the moss i bought so now getting all the spare branches out of the cuboard to moss them haha

ahhh, great nite lads and ladies, think my love for  'tattoo girl' has passed onto 'punk girl' hahaah!!


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jul 2011)

Hehehe, she's cool also he? 


.


----------



## gregadc (2 Jul 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just got time now to sit down to put few words together...(still doing another
viv for my new Dart frogs after work)
To start from,,,THANK YOU very much for showing up to everyone!!!
It was very nice to see many people who want to meet ,take an afford to come and
spend together some time to talk about plants.
I am definitely open to idea of hosting another ones in the near future.I dream
about doing it on regular basis with growing number of people interested in it.
We just need to discuss when and what we could do during the meeting.
I was thinking about different topics every meet i.e.carpeting
plants-species,needs and tricks.Algae prevention and fighting,fertilisation and
so on....Whatever we want really...Everyone of us could make something up and give a little talk and then-brainstorm!!!!!! : )
and guys.There is a lot of ADA books left so
if anyone needs some more you know where to ask?: )Don't you nayr88? : )
Thanks once again and I want to ask you for favour...next time when you in the shop and i don't seem to remember you face remind me please that you from the forum i am rubbish with faces,unless you pretty girl!
Going back to my viv....Ciao!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2011)

Looks like you guys had a great time!

Well done Luis for helping to organise it and thanks for sharing the photos.

Please let us know when the next one is!


----------



## nayr88 (2 Jul 2011)

gregadc said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> Just got time now to sit down to put few words together...(still doing another
> viv for my new Dart frogs after work)
> To start from,,,THANK YOU very much for showing up to everyone!!!
> ...



haha nice one gregg.

ill let you know when im in the shop  was nearly in tears when i noticed id got the book wet haha


----------



## mlgt (3 Jul 2011)

Thanks to ADC for hosting and Luis for setting it up. Nice to meet old and new members


----------



## Greenview (3 Jul 2011)

Sad I had to miss this event, definitely keen on coming to the next one.


----------

